# The Unremembered Empire



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Has anything been put out there on what this will be about? I was reading Dan Abnett's blog on black library and he said that was coming up after some projects.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I think its a novel about the Emperor's Conquest of Terra, or even earlier set during the Age of Strife. Its not a normal Heresy book I know that much.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought it was meant to be a 'direct' sequel to _Know No Fear_, in the same way that _Betrayer_ was meant to be, or at least that's what I remember being mentioned somewhere, I may just be making this up off the top of my head though.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

No baneofkings, you're right. I heard the same thing. I just can't remember who said so. Know No Fear was meant to be a foundation for a couple of other titles.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Its not a normal Heresy book I know that much.


Naw, it totally is.

The reaction to it is very interesting, even in these early hours. The key to building hype for a Heresy novel not about previously established canon seems to be to imply there's mystery there, rather than just new lore, or an unseen event. It sends certain fans' reactions from "GET TO THE SIEGE OF TERRA!" to "A MYSTERY! I CAN'T WAIT!"


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well I gotta say just name dropping the title is enough to get me hyped up and excited. Can't wait for more details


----------



## Zinegata (Jan 25, 2012)

Personally, I think that this novel may either cover the implied Ultramarine "Empire" that formed in the aftermath of the Heresy (which subsequently patched everything together to form the Imperium of 40K), or it could be about the Interex.


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, two possibilities I see: This is - in some way - going to be about the change in politics that led to the disbanding of the Rememberancers and thus to the Empire becoming "unremembered". Or it's about Guilliman's "Imperium Secundus" which will end up unremembered later on... 

Personally, I'd be very keen on some more about the first idea, considering that the change in policy there is incredibly fast and radical "Let us immortalise our glorious conquest of the Galaxy in works of art" to "Kill everybody who has seen too much".


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I've always imagined it as something to do with the Eldar/Cabal (an Unremembered Empire, perhaps pre-dating the fall) and the UMs finding out that the rise to ownership of the galaxy followed by a fall to Chaos is cyclic and unavoidable. (Probably with some search for a mythical xenos chaos killing weapon thing)


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

"Unremembered Empire" seems to refer to the 500 worlds of Ultramar


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Found this...

http://www.thebolthole.org/blog/2012/04/16/author-interview-dan-abnett/#more-647

Shadowhawk: What’s next for you in the Horus Heresy after the Battle of Calth?

Dan: Next for me is The Unremembered Empire, which is a direct sequel to Know No Fear and takes the Ultramarines (the survivors) back to Macragge. Then again, Aaron’s (Dembski-Bowden) Betrayer is also a direct sequel to KNF, so KNF is a bit of a branching book. The interweaving is getting more complex and the pace is picking up.


As for his super-secret project, anyone's guess really


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sweet, love how they got multiple books for this region, WB vs UM's is way too big to be one book and I'm glad we're going to be getting a big picture of this war.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

MontytheMighty said:


> Found this...
> 
> http://www.thebolthole.org/blog/2012/04/16/author-interview-dan-abnett/#more-647
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Could anyone who is good with their fluff gives a very brief summary of what happens to the UM after the events in KNF? What big battles/events happen?


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

how boring to go back to the ultramarines so soon. i didnt particularly enjoy KNF and all the talk by abnett of making ultramarines cool fell flat i thought. to be honest i think he made guilleman worse in character when i felt he was ok being this strict by the book guy. and the no helmet thing was just retarded, i think this book proved abnett cant write marines and especially primarchs so i praise to the god-emperor he doesnt get the siege of terra or at the very least the confrontation of horus and Him. i still cant pick between G Mc or ADB at this point but with King back in the fold could he be one to look at too?!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

sadLor said:


> Could anyone who is good with their fluff gives a very brief summary of what happens to the UM after the events in KNF? What big battles/events happen?


We don't really know much, although what we do know is that the war on Calth rages on for many years, and separately that the XIII claimed to have chased down and destroyed the _Infidus Imperator_ on the edges of the Maelstrom (although such claims are held to be false). Beyond that, we can make assumptions based on _Rules of Engagement_, _The Lion_ and _Savage Weapons_; post-Calth Guilliman begins to compile and experiment with the doctrines of the _Codex Astartes_ and chooses to remain in Ultramar (although given the warp storms he may not have had much of a choice) rather than rushing headlong into the Heresy. The logic behind this seems to be what he refers to as the _Imperium Secundus_, which revolves around establishing himself in a position where he can maintain the Emperor's ideals and ultimately the Imperium itself by largely seceding from the Heresy.

He also issues rallying calls to other stranded loyalists (we have examples of Iron Hands heeding such calls) and even other Legions (Dark Angels) to join him.

I imagine both _The Unremembered Empire_ and _Betrayer_ will expand on what we currently know significantly.



Unknown Primarch said:


> how boring to go back to the ultramarines so soon.


After _Horus Rising_ was released and the second and third novels in the series were confirmed to be continuing with the Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus plotline did you say the same thing? 

The Ultramarines were not covered whatsoever until #19 _Know No Fear_, and we are getting at least two (probably more like three or four) more novels before _The Unremembered Empire_ will be released. I don't see the issue.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> We don't really know much, although what we do know is that the war on Calth rages on for many years, and separately that the XIII claimed to have chased down and destroyed the _Infidus Imperator_ on the edges of the Maelstrom (although such claims are held to be false). Beyond that, we can make assumptions based on _Rules of Engagement_, _The Lion_ and _Savage Weapons_; post-Calth Guilliman begins to compile and experiment with the doctrines of the _Codex Astartes_ and chooses to remain in Ultramar (although given the warp storms he may not have had much of a choice) rather than rushing headlong into the Heresy. The logic behind this seems to be what he refers to as the _Imperium Secundus_, which revolves around establishing himself in a position where he can maintain the Emperor's ideals and ultimately the Imperium itself by largely seceding from the Heresy.
> 
> He also issues rallying calls to other stranded loyalists (we have examples of Iron Hands heeding such calls) and even other Legions (Dark Angels) to join him.
> 
> ...


Maybe Guilliman will be portrayed from the "betrayer" angle, seeing as he is more concerned with Ultramar rather than the Emperor and the Heresy. It's as if he takes a step back from the Heresy to see who has the upper hand before choosing his side...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> Maybe Guilliman will be portrayed from the "betrayer" angle, seeing as he is more concerned with Ultramar rather than the Emperor and the Heresy. It's as if he takes a step back from the Heresy to see who has the upper hand before choosing his side...


I don't think so.

Guilliman was loyal to the Emperor, there is no doubt about that. Though he was pragmatic about his loyalty; he knew he couldn't achieve much if he recklessly stormed into the war after Calth, his Legion was too diminished. Instead, he consolidated his position in Ultramar, rebuilt his forces, mustered other Imperial forces to him, compiled the Codex Astartes, and secured and maintained the Emperor's ideals and ultimately the future of the Imperium. Outside the Sol System, Ultramar probably became home to the highest concentration of Imperial forces during the _Age of Darkness_. 

Personally, I hope _Betrayer_ and _The Unremembered Empire_ carry on and elaborate upon this. Guilliman's choices as portrayed in _Rules of Engagement_ implemented a much needed breath of fresh air; Dorn and Manus were the rigid loyalists who would hurl their Legions into oblivion to directly defend the Emperor, if all the loyalist Primarchs were portrayed as such it would be an opportunity wasted. In fact one of the most interesting things about the more recent Heresy installments is seeing the reactions of some of the different loyalist Primarchs (primarily Guilliman and the Lion). Guilliman is willing to secede from the war in order to secure the Imperium's future, perhaps also knowingly damning the Emperor and Terra to death and destruction, something which I think is a fantastic plot-line. Whilst the Lion nobly attempts to hold the seams of the Imperium together by crusading against traitor forces in the desolate and forgotten, but vital, regions of Imperial space, whilst also believing that the Legions would bleed each other dry and ultimately destroy one another in the conflict. The Lion's reaction to Guilliman's _Imperium Secundus_ was also fascinating and promises very enticing future plot-lines.


----------

